# Murphy's Laws of Plumbing



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

1. The cleanout is always buried...


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

It all looks pretty under the dirt.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

It aint as easy as the HO says it is


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, the water is off......


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I will get either: wet, burned or cut today.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Can I pay you next week :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Crawlspace is 3' high as the customer said, they forgot to mention all the trash from past construction projects underneath.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm sure I shut the circuit off to the water heater. It said water heater on the label.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*he is freindly*

the dog is real freindly, 
 he dont bite....:furious:


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

The weatherman said it's clear and sunny all week, I'll get the snow tires on Saturday.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

If I even think it will take 15 min. It will take 3 hrs...


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Oops, my test kit's overdue for calibration. Ah, WTH, I'll test these today anyway. No one at city hall checks the test reports against the calibration date.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I asked them not to flush the toilet until I get done under the house. :furious:


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I asked them not to flush the toilet until I get done under the house. :furious:


I don't even ask anymore, just try to work fast.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

When I pull into a customers driveway and there are two cars......I always park behind the one that "has to leave now" and hafta move my van.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

That second task will take 2 minutes, I won't charge them extra for that.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm sure this valve will hold....


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

"I've never had a solder-joint leak!" I say to my apprentice as I finish the last copper fitting....:whistling2:


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

There are two water meters at the bottom of the road. "It must be this one!" :whistling2:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope this gate valve doesn't stick shut and break off at the stem....:whistling2:


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Why is it that phone always rings right as I take my boots off and head for the shower?:whistling2:
I finally realized that the only way to have a day off, is to leave my boots on all day.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Do you need a back-up on that?.... Na.. just need to turn it...a....little...mo


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

You sure the water's off?

"Yeah, I'm positive."

Maybe you should cut a small hole with the hacksaw and see?

"Nah, I'll just use my tubing cutters"

Okay........


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm gonna cut this over head sewer line and you put this trash can under it.....


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

She sounds like she HOT! I'll take this call.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Never write the bill up before your done, something always goes wrong.

Never put your tools away before you've tested everything, something will always go wrong.

Never tell your wife everything is going well, and you will be home in time. Something will always go wrong.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I gotta get home early today.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

It' not gonna rain today.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I think we hit a home run on this job. We're gonna make a lot of money.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Just a little more lift in this PVC pipe. Snap.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

There will *always* be "burglar bushes" where ever the C/O's are...........


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Boss to his employee's, " Guys, we gonna take off early this Friday"


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

What do you mean that this vertical pipe I tied into is just a marker pipe and not the sewer tap?  I guess I was supposed to sniff test it first huh?


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Airgap said:


> You sure the water's off?
> 
> "Yeah, I'm positive."
> 
> ...


I've done that more than once in my turd burgling career.:whistling2:
It is especially hilarious when I am talking about how awesome I am to the homeowner right as I cut into a live waterline with my mini-cutters.:laughing:
Very classy impression right there!


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

....I'm ahead of schedule and this last call is just a stopped up kitchen line, I'll make it home in plenty of time........:no:...........where's my pizza?.....:furious:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

....HOT is always on the left..........right?


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Sure I'm sure, now go turn it on................FOOOOOOK!:furious:.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

gIVE ME THE KEY
i THOUGHT YOU HAD THE KEY
i DON'T HAVE THE KEY, i THOUGHT YOU HADT THE KEY....


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Should we take the key out of the backhoe? 
........No, there's no way it could pop out of the ignition while were pulling it...........:furious:.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Well it's been dead all week. I'll take this weekend off to visit my friend.
Ring, ring, ring, ring, ring, ring ring. All hell breaks loose.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

[While standing at the supply house counter]
"are there 1/2" copper els on truck?"

"Yes" (helper)


[At the job, 20 miles away]
"Where are those elbows?"

"uhh................"


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> [While standing at the supply house counter]
> "are there 1/2" copper els on truck?"
> 
> "Yes" (helper)
> ...


That has NEVER happened to me...................


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Work is slow, until you have something else at home to get done.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*Standing in the supply house, 1 hour from the job*

You think we another tank to finish up?

"Nah, we only got a few joints to sweat. Should have plenty"


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

..........we do have another B tank on the truck, but you did'nt ask me if it was full...FOOOOOOOOOK!!!!!


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

I know I had an extra one just laying around the shop...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like Murphy's Law hit plumbing hard....


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

It's the nature of the plumbing business. There is SO much that can go wrong. It's why plumbers, for the most part, are paid well.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

and are insane



pauliplumber said:


> It's the nature of the plumbing business. There is SO much that can go wrong. It's why plumbers, for the most part, are paid well.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Protech said:


> and are insane


 Just what (twitch) do you (twitch) think about (twitch) plumbers makes (twitch) them (twitch) insane? :wacko:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

If You Are In Search Of The Cleanout In The Middle Of A Rainstorm... You Will Find It Right Under The Edge Of The Eave!!


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

No major jobs all week so you decide to schedule a long weekend out of town with the spouse starting on Friday morning and coming back on Sunday. Thursday eve, ring,ring, yea I have this slab rough-in that I really need bad. Concrete man wants to pour on Tuesday. He wants to work all weekend prepping it. Sigh


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm sure the power is off. 

The last task of anything will always be the one to cause problems.

Things will only go wrong when the customer is watching you.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Doing a job for family or friend? Well then everything mentioned in this thread will probably happen. Always plan for this.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The price of your work becomes less agreeable after you complete the job.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

"We've tried everything else, this has got to work":whistling2:


----------

